# Squirrel Setup areas, calling, and recipes



## CChiaravalli95 (Jan 11, 2012)

i'm new to squirrel hunting (only been once before), and i was wondering what the typical best areas in the woods to setup would be. Also i was wondering how to use the quarter cutting call and the bolt and penny cutting call correctly. oh yeah and while your at it, anybody know any SIMPLE good squirrel recipes that don't require a deep fryer? thanks everybody


----------



## calebbrwr (Jan 6, 2011)

i would suggest anywhere there are acorns ive always had better luck not using calls you can cook them in a frying pan and slow cook them in a crock pot


----------



## CChiaravalli95 (Jan 11, 2012)

thanks a lot, if you had to use a call what type would you use? oh yah, and do you put anything in the frying pan? and how long for all of that cooking?


----------



## MIpikeGuy (May 27, 2011)

There's a good thread on this first page with squirrel recipes.

Also I had a hard time finding a call, gander doesn't have any neither does duhnams. 

You can tap a shotgun shell on the stock of your gun, seems to get some reply's from the squirrels.

I usually pop a squat and wait for action. 

Fox squirrels can be found in mature oak stands, ones that are deer deserts.


----------



## CChiaravalli95 (Jan 11, 2012)

thanks for the info


----------



## pilatusbahn (Nov 19, 2004)

best recipe i've come across, is to get a packet of fajita mix, throw in with cut up onion a cup of salsa and cup of water and 3-4 quartered up squirrels in crock pot. put all in slow cooker for 4 hours on low. 
then get tortillas, sour cream, salsa and cheese on top. simple. easy. delicious.


----------



## Baybum (Jan 9, 2008)

As far as hunting....I was in a squirrel thick area mind you...but on a first time hunt the other day it went like this. My bud and I set out into an area together where we always saw squirrel deer hunting. We saw a couple but couldn't get within range. We split up and I managed to pop one. I then kicked a couple up but just stopped instead of pushing on and in that spot both I kicked up came right back one within ten minutes of the other. They seemed to be doing big circles when they were on the ground. Also had one come down from a tree in the same spot that I missed. Pushed on a little further, kicked a couple more up, popped a squat and got one coming in to me and one coming down a nearby tree. Talked to my bud a couple times during the hunt and he did about the same thing. Total time from leaving truck to back to truck with limits was a little under 3 hours. This was a squirrel dense area tho that hasn't been hunted in a while. They only seemed skittish when you were moving tho or immediately after a shot. I actually missed twice and im pretty sure my last one I missed ten minutes before but circled back as it was the only grey I saw.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## MI.FISH-N-HUNTER (Feb 11, 2010)

You can find calls on Ebay, actually there are quite a few, I picked up one at a reasonable price.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## emason323 (Nov 9, 2007)

When i use a call i use the Primos that mimicks barking and squeaking. I only use it when absolutely nothing is happening in the woods just because of the mixed results i get with it. I think its better just to sit for a bit and pick em off.


----------



## Big Reds (Oct 14, 2007)

Look for fresh squirrel nests in large mature oak trees, set back about ten yards or so and wait. Also look for squirrel tracks as well. If you're slow enough and quiet enough, you will see them milling around.


----------



## CChiaravalli95 (Jan 11, 2012)

So Everbody, i just got back from my third squirrel hunt at pontiac lake recreation area, and lemme tell ya', There was a lot of nests, but i did not see a damn thing accept some birds. I was so frustrated 'cause i found a mature oak stand with plenty of nests and sat for about an hour and a half and nothing came out. what am i doing wrong??:rant::help: by the way it was probably a little late, we got out at around 1:30.


----------



## Big Reds (Oct 14, 2007)

Ok, try hitting the woods around 7:30 am. Sit and wait you'll start seeing them around 7:45 - 8:00 am. They sleep all night and will be hungry then. Take pics of your take and post them here tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## CChiaravalli95 (Jan 11, 2012)

Big Reds said:


> Ok, try hitting the woods around 7:30 am. Sit and wait you'll start seeing them around 7:45 - 8:00 am. They sleep all night and will be hungry then. Take pics of your take and post them here tomorrow afternoon.


Will do. do you think i should just go where there are nests or what?


----------



## Big Reds (Oct 14, 2007)

Recently built nests will indicate there are squirrels in the area. Nest can last for years, so make sure the look good and not dilapidated.


----------



## CChiaravalli95 (Jan 11, 2012)

yeah i know a place like that at pontiac lake. One really big, fresh looking nest, and some more in the surrounding area. Hopefully i have some luck.


----------



## CChiaravalli95 (Jan 11, 2012)

So here's what went down. We got into the woods at around 730 and sat in the same area we were in a couple days ago looking at the same big nest we were looking at then as well. We sat for about 20 minutes, and a squirrel appeared far to my right. I had to rotate to the right and did so very slowly. The squirrel was still there when i had finished moving and I aimed at it, but my scope was foggy so I wiped the lens. When I looked through it again the squirrel had vanished. I saw two other squirrels on an old oak behind where that squirrel had been, but couldn't get a good shot and they were almost 50 yards away. So in the heat of the moment against all better judgement I decided to go after them. I got to within about 30 yards of them, but I must have spooked them because they all went into their tree. After half an hour of standing dead still later an still no sight of them, so I decided to sit back down for a while. I heard a few calls, but no visuals so i decided to throw in the towel. Please CROTIQUE me, I need it.


----------



## Patman75 (Jan 11, 2012)

Keep your gun outside the night before to keep the scope from fogging up.

I'm not sure what gun you are using. If it is a .22 you should be able to make a 50 yard shot.

I would not of gone after them. Just sit tight and wait for your shot.


----------



## CChiaravalli95 (Jan 11, 2012)

It wasn't necesarilly the distance that was the problem (I am using a 10/22), but more the debris in the way and my view was blocked by some trees. thanks for the advice. Do you think i should have my gun sighted in at 50 yards instead of 25?


----------



## Patman75 (Jan 11, 2012)

CChiaravalli95 said:


> It wasn't necesarilly the distance that was the problem (I am using a 10/22), but more the debris in the way and my view was blocked by some trees. thanks for the advice. Do you think i should have my gun sighted in at 50 yards instead of 25?


I would want to be able to shoot at least 50. You can be sited at 25, but know where to aim to shoot anywhere from 10-50 yards or more.


----------



## CChiaravalli95 (Jan 11, 2012)

yeah, i agree. my first squirrel my gun was sighted in at 50 but was like 2 inches high so i just adjusted, and boom, I had dinner. I like it at 25 though because most of my encounters (I said MOST) have been at only about 25 to 30 yards.


----------

